# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > خبر: دعوت شبکه سه سیما از برنامه نویسان

## irib.brooz

برنامه نویسان علاقه مند ، میتوانند جهت اتصال بینندگان و برنامه نویسان ، و معرفی در برنامه ی به روز از شبکه سه با پست الکترونیک برنامه مکاتبه نمایند
brooz@irib.ir

----------

